# Remove countertop support behind dishwasher



## Mr_Stop (Aug 15, 2016)

I got a call from a client who had a new dishwasher installed by some Orange Apron hired pro. The dishwasher is sticking proud of the cabinets by a couple of inches. I'm looking at it tomorrow, but from what the homeowner reported, the top of the new dishwasher is hitting a support block for the granite countertop. 

The dishwasher is next to the sink, in the middle of the cabinet run. *Are there any issues with cutting out/removing the support block in the back for the granite?*


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Change from 2x to 1x. Decrease height of support if necessary.

Tom


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

If in the middle of the run, I'd remove it. Confirm side supports on either end of DW.

Could be a hose hanging it up, though.


----------



## TheConstruct (Dec 8, 2017)

May not be so much of a support as somewhere to fasten the dishwasher. If you can fasten the dishwasher on the sides it may not be needed but I agree if you can replace it with something thinner would be ideal.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

If there is no seam above it, it can be removed most likely. Post pics before you pull it.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Way overthinking this... just install some granite L-brackets or hard surface universal bracket... problem solved...


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

no need for it with 1 1/4" granite top


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

rrk said:


> no need for it with 1 1/4" granite top


 Chances are probably not, but I wish I could say that I haven't seen it fail above a dishwasher with no support... it's generally why they exist... the fact they do tell you it's happened enough for someone to come up with a solution...


Guess he could roll the dice, but the last person who touches it... :whistling


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I can't imagine a failure like that unless the cabinet install was totally jacked or they were having ragers on the countertops.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Remove the support, crank the dishwasher legs all the way out so the dishwasher supports the counter top......all problems solved....

Tom


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> Remove the support, crank the dishwasher legs all the way out so the dishwasher supports the counter top......all problems solved....
> 
> Tom


That hurts my knuckles to even consider it.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

tjbnwi said:


> Remove the support, crank the dishwasher legs all the way out so the dishwasher supports the counter top......all problems solved....
> 
> Tom


Never done that, but might interfere with the door opening... but interesting idea...


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

MarkJames said:


> That hurts my knuckles to even consider it.


Bosch and euros---front drive leg jack screws.....

Tom


----------



## Mr_Stop (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks for the help. The install was a complete hack job and the delivery, uh I mean "installer" clearly had no idea what he was doing.


The counter was supported on both sides of the dishwasher. I ended up removing the 2x4 cleat on the back wall. Unfortunately a 1x cleat was still too thick to allow the face of the applied cabinet panel to be flush with the frame. The cabinets have inset doors/drawers, so the dishwasher had to go back extra far. The back of the dishwasher stops ~ 1/4" from the bottom of the counter, so there is hardly room for a bracket. While probably not "ideal," I ended up using 1/2" plywood with a silicone bead as a cleat. 



This is about the fourth Bosch dishwasher I have installed, so I knew how tight the clearance is and the tolerances. You have just a small window (7" high by 2.5" wide) at the bottom of the cabinet to run your hoses/cords. You would think the "installer" should know this installing them all day long. He ran the hose out the opposite side and looped across the back creating further clearance issues. I had to drill a new hole and completely rerun everything. Not to mention, I cleaned up a bunch of his sloppy work.


The installer mentioned to the client that he had never installed a cabinet panel before. Well I hadn't either, but fortunately there are these things included called "instructions." Bosch even includes a nice template. Well the installer didn't use the template nor instructions. I think he just used the old hardware and locations. The door was mounted too low, so the dishwasher couldn't open all the way. He also used only two screws (out of the 6-8 you're supposed to) and velcro to hold the door on so it was falling off. To compound issues, he threw away all the hardware so the H/O has to order a new kit so I can install it correctly...


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Probably doesn't help you now, but I often use angle steel or aluminum in the upper back corner of cavities in place of lumber.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

meta said:


> probably doesn't help you now, but i often use angle steel or aluminum in the upper back corner of cavities in place of lumber.


aka...



KAP said:


> way overthinking this... Just install some granite l-brackets or hard surface universal bracket... Problem solved...


----------

